# G'day y'all, I have come up with an idea for a Christmas gift for a couple of my friends



## Bretrick (Dec 7, 2021)

I will put together a 2022 calendar of 13 pictures I have taken over the previous 12 months
Cover Picture.
Avon River National Park hillside with Grass Trees





January
Red Flowering Gum Tree Blossoms




February
2 Roos espying Bretrick




March
Star Swamp - North Beach




April
Little Corellas sharing a Honkey Nut




May
Fire Banksia Blooms




June
Blue Tongue Lizard warning Bretrick to keep his distance




July
Wallangarra White Gum




August
Red Capped Parrot




September
Northam Hot Air Balloon




October
Avon River Western Australia




November
Kangaroo with Joey in Pouch




December
Bearded Dragon


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 7, 2021)

That's a wonderful idea! Is there a company you use to make the calendar?


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 7, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> That's a wonderful idea! Is there a company you use to make the calendar?


K Mart. I can do it myself on their equipment. $25 for each calendar


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 7, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> K Mart. I can do it myself on their equipment. $25 for each calendar


That's a really nice gift idea! Is this online, or do you have a K Mart there? I'm interested in making something like that.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 7, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> That's a really nice gift idea! Is this online, or do you have a K Mart there? I'm interested in making something like that.


The local K Mart is near by. I will be going there within the hour to complete my gifts.
Having a look at their site shows that it can be done online.
I like to go their in person. Less can go wrong plus I can ask one of the staff if I hit a snag.


----------



## Jace (Dec 7, 2021)

Excellent and thoughtful!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2021)

Good idea.

 I used to do that  years ago..I don't know if it was me who got bored with it, or the recipients.....seriously, I stopped doing it because not many people use paper Calendars these days


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 8, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Good idea.
> 
> I used to do that  years ago..I don't know if it was me who got bored with it, or the recipients.....seriously, I stopped doing it because not many people use paper Calendars these days


I have only done this once before. This time two different friends will be the recipients of the calendars


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I have only done this once before. This time two different friends will be the recipients of the calendars



Gee @Bretrick   ...   can I order one? ..  Beautiful.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 8, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Gee @Bretrick   ...   can I order one? ..  Beautiful.


Thank you.
In answer to your question, no, logistics are more than I want to enter into.
You can make your own from your own precious photos


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 8, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Thank you.
> In answer to your question, no, logistics are more than I want to enter into.
> You can make your own from your own precious photos



Yes,  I understand.   ...  the last time I  ordered a package  from  Australia,  (that's been years)  it took  3 months to get   -  and that was during 'normal'  times..  lol


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 10, 2021)

Here is the calendar


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Here is the calendar


Looks great!


----------



## Lara (Dec 10, 2021)

Your photos are all amazing!! I love the variety too...and the information above each photo is interesting! 
That Blue Tongue Lizard is one scary creature...watch it, you nut!!  Is he deadly?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 10, 2021)

@Bretrick, that really looks good. I received one from my daughter last year with the kids photos.
I hope I get another one this year. 
My son made a frame for it and I put it on our kitchen wall.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 10, 2021)

Lara said:


> Your photos are all amazing!! I love the variety too...and the information above each photo is interesting!
> That Blue Tongue Lizard is one scary creature...watch it, you nut!!  Is he deadly?


Mr Blue Tongue is not poisonous. 
A bite can cause pain, break the skin and leave a bruise but there is no venom and hence no long-term ill effect. 
If the bite breaks the skin it must be cleaned and disinfected lest infection sets in.
That is what may kill a person. Though it has never happened because bites are always cleaned.


----------



## Chet (Dec 10, 2021)

The Avon River pic was my favorite. Your flora and fauna are otherworldly as seen from here.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 11, 2021)

Great idea.  Your friends will love it.


----------

